# Odd Head Bobbing Behavior This Morning



## carcharios (Jun 12, 2010)

About an hour ago, I saw Frieda with her head held almost vertical, doing these jerky movements back and forth and flicking her tongue out rapidly. She was doing this at the same time that Kimo, my new male was making his way towards her. 

Nothing ever transpired between the two as he stopped short, but I was wondering if anyone else has witnessed this behavior. And for the record, I THINK Frieda is a female based on her head size, lack of jowls, etc. but I can't be positive. They haven't been fighting from what I can tell and both share the same hide every evening. Any thoughts on this behavior?


----------



## Pikey (Jun 12, 2010)

sounds like matting behavior
(Penny my red female does it when Jonesy my B&W male starts his huffing when he tries to mate)


----------



## bruce bull (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree with pikey My red female Elma will bob her head sometimes when leonidas comes huffing around


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't seen that before. It would be great if you all could make a video of this. 

bruce bull. Your Tegu Leonidas did you get him from Richard ? If yes could you please post some new pictures of him ? Thank you and sorry everyone for changing the subject.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, they were doing it again this morning. When Kimo made his way towards Frieda, she started with the head up in the air routine and head jerks side-to-side with the tongue flicking routine mixed in. He got close to her but they didn't copulate. Eventually it calmed down and that was end of it. I also noticed that he was huffing because even though I was about 20 feet away, I could see his jowls contracting rapidly. I'll try to capture it on video one of these days but of course, that would entail learning how to upload videos...


----------



## bruce bull (Jun 13, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> I haven't seen that before. It would be great if you all could make a video of this.
> 
> bruce bull. Your Tegu Leonidas did you get him from Richard ? If yes could you please post some new pictures of him ? Thank you and sorry everyone for changing the subject.



Txrepgirl yes this is Richards Leonidas hes all grown up now. Go to you tube and type in " tegu tale of the tape" I've posed a short video of him there. Hope you enjoy it, Bruce


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 13, 2010)

All submissive tegus will do this, they will also point their snout to the sky, this really has nothing to do with breeding, and it is a show of submission to the dominant animal.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I watched them a little more about an hour after I posted and Kimo kept slowly pursuing Frieda. Eventually, he managed to get her in her hide and from what I could see, they mated. He was on top of her and both their heads were lined up and you could see his jowls moving in and out quite rapidly. 

Also, would a male tegu mount another male tegu? I'm almost 100% positive that Frieda is a she but I can't say for certain because she's smaller than Kimo and if she were a he, perhaps her jowls didn't come out yet. Just curious.


----------



## bruce bull (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks Bobby with only my two tegus to observe some times my conclusions are off the mark . I appreciate you sharing what you have observed it helps give the rest of us a chance to hear about tegus from some one with a much bigger picture. 
Every day I learn something is a good day!
Bruce


----------

